# brylcream or a brand like it?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Does anyone know where i can buy a decent sized pot of brylcream or a brand like it. Its 3 quid somethin for a small tub in asda.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

eBay, amazon


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Savers, pound stretcher, cheap smells.co.uk

eBay....


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wilkinsons


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wilkinsons and pound strecher by me dont sell it. Ill have to look at the internet sites. Thanks guys and gal lol.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Boots


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brylcreem-Original-Hair-Cream-250ml/dp/B001RYNN2K

@



harrison180​
Going for this look are we?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

madmuscles said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brylcreem-Original-Hair-Cream-250ml/dp/B001RYNN2K
> 
> @
> 
> ...


Haha brilliant :-D. I could never make my hair do that in a million years lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Haha brilliant :-D. I could never make my hair do that in a million years lol.


lol lol Lol I wake up with my hair looking like that


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> lol lol Lol I wake up with my hair looking like that


Let's be honest mrssalvatore, it looks nothing like that and probably more like this










:tongue:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

madmuscles said:


> Let's be honest mrssalvatore, it looks nothing like that and probably more like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No my hair is as short as the first pic and it all stands up lol

So I was probably right the first time :tongue:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> lol lol Lol I wake up with my hair looking like that


Lol my hairs boring thats why i have to use brylcream to do something with it. Atleast when u wake up you can pretend your in an 80s glam band haha.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Lol my hairs boring thats why i have to use brylcream to do something with it. Atleast when u wake up you can pretend your in an 80s glam band haha.


80s glam band lol? More like the rocky horror show lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> 80s glam band lol? More like the rocky horror show lol


Bet u do the timwarp and everythin dont u? Haha


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Bet u do the timwarp and everythin dont u? Haha


Hahaha of course how you think I normally drive them insane pmsl!!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

OP are you wingin over £3? if the pot is to small, buy 2 :lol:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

why brylcream pal, there's so many better hair products available.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazon bought 6 tubs for like £15


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahaha of course how you think I normally drive them insane pmsl!!


Dont forget to keep ur knees in tight thats the most important thing lol ;-).


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> OP are you wingin over £3? if the pot is to small, buy 2 :lol:


Got two pots for 4 quid which is better and its the big pots . Goin to look at other suggestions tho now cuz its gotta b cheaper.


----------



## LiamT1436114997 (Oct 24, 2013)

Home and bargon mate its about a pound a tub


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Glais said:


> why brylcream pal, there's so many better hair products available.


Cuz i dont like gel how it makes your hair hard. I brush my hair back and like the old loose look.

Also i like the smart glossy shine given to men since 1928 lol .


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

LiamT said:


> Home and bargon mate its about a pound a tub


Im sure thats where i got it before mate but couldnt remember. They didnt have any anyway when i went in earlier.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Cuz i dont like gel how it makes your hair hard. I brush my hair back and like the old loose look.
> 
> Also i like the smart glossy shine given to men since 1928 lol .


I also do not gel, have you tried wax/matte/clay styles, since using these styles I find a much better texture.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Dont forget to keep ur knees in tight thats the most important thing lol ;-).


Hahah definatley


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Glais said:


> I also do not gel, have you tried wax/matte/clay styles, since using these styles I find a much better texture.


I used to use a wax but i dont think it was a good one. Was really hard in the tin and crap to put in the hair. Havnt tried the other two types.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahah definatley


After you put ur hands on your hips of corse haha. I cant join u in it cuz i have brylcream now so im looking smart lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> After you put ur hands on your hips of corse haha. I cant join u in it cuz i have brylcream now so im looking smart lol.


Lol I think I can pull the scary look off  honest !! Lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I think I can pull the scary look off  honest !! Lol


Haha i think a video of you doing the timewarp will show if you can pull the scary look off lol . It is nearly halloween after all lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Haha i think a video of you doing the timewarp will show if you can pull the scary look off lol . It is nearly halloween after all lol.


Hahah I think not!!  I have the flu ATM I don't even need a fcuking costume or mask with the way I look lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahah I think not!!  I have the flu ATM I don't even need a fcuking costume or mask with the way I look lol


Lol well that will save you a few quid when u go trick or treatin lol. If they dont give u anythin u can snot all over em ;-).

Ps get well soon .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Lol well that will save you a few quid when u go trick or treatin lol. If they dont give u anythin u can snot all over em ;-).
> 
> Ps get well soon .


Haha that's a great idea "fill up the bag or I'll give you my dreaded lurgy"

Lol and thank you


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Haha that's a great idea "fill up the bag or I'll give you my dreaded lurgy"
> 
> Lol and thank you


Lol make the most of it if your goin to say that, try banks and shops lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Lol make the most of it if your goin to say that, try banks and shops lol.


Getting arrested wasn't my intention


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Getting arrested wasn't my intention


Tbh if i was a copper and saw some scary woman doin the timewarp and snotting over people who wont put stuff in your bag i wouldnt come anywjere near u lol .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Tbh if i was a copper and saw some scary woman doin the timewarp and snotting over people who wont put stuff in your bag i wouldnt come anywjere near u lol .


Lol now that's just harsh lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol now that's just harsh lol


Lol atleast you will b able to go home and eat the stuff you got in your bag if i didnt arrest u. Otherwise i would of confiscated em and put them in the "evidence room" aka my gut lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Lol atleast you will b able to go home and eat the stuff you got in your bag if i didnt arrest u. Otherwise i would of confiscated em and put them in the "evidence room" aka my gut lol.


And that's just plain mean!! :tongue:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> And that's just plain mean!! :tongue:


Lol i had best share then ay? Wouldnt want people thinking im mean haha.


----------

